# Unbelievable!!



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

It never ceases to amaze me at the mentality of some of the people here, especially the people our children are looking to for guidance and help. I was told the other week by a teacher of my daughter, that " I shouldn't plait her hair and please not to do it again"  .....is this a school policy or rule? I wondered....."No" she told me " but it will make your daughters hair curly and in Egypt the women don't like to have curly hair"......my daughter is 4 !!!!!
Needless to say, she was soon told that I would style my daughters hair in whatever way we wanted and not to her opinions.....the head teacher agreed with us and since then the matter has rested.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

*ha ha*

This is where you tell the teacher to shove her opinion where the sun don't shine and tell her if she puts her nose in your business again you will have her job! Remember you pay for the school or preschool and they need to respect you !


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

I would re-think the place that is "educating" my child.....


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

It's actually a nursery that she's going to at the moment and hopefully she is to be leaving soon for preschool. The rest of the staff and the school are actually very good and I wouldn't let one persons opinion push me into changing schools when everything else there is fine and my children are very happy there. The teacher was soon put in her place anyway. 
Unfortunately my daughter falls into that small percentage of children who, because her birthday is in November and she has only just turned 4, it is becoming difficult to enroll her in preschool as most state they will not take children under 4, we are still waiting to hear if she has been accepted.
My husband and I are the kind of parents who will be very involved in our childrens education (especially here in Egypt) so will be making sure they are getting the best that we can offer....I see ahead many parent/teacher meetings


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

This is all too common. I came here when my boy was just a six months old baby and have had to listen to the most bizarre comments and "friendly" advice. I take it just as a cultural difference, and one has too keep perspective and see that they are well meaning, if a bit silly. 

My pet hate was bieng told that my son wasn't dress warm enough for the freezing weather of Egypt. It was almost like I was inflicting some kind of unforgivable negligence by not covering my son with jumpers and wrapping him in blankets. I secretly used to wonder how other babies didn't over heat. 

I actually find curly hair adorable. Unfortunately the cute curls from plaiting your daugters hair will only last until her next hair wash.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> My pet hate was bieng told that my son wasn't dress warm enough for the freezing weather of Egypt. It was almost like I was inflicting some kind of unforgivable negligence by not covering my son with jumpers and wrapping him in blankets. I secretly used to wonder how other babies didn't over heat.


Yes, been there....especially comments from the family-in-law....make sure the kids have vests on, wrap up warm, thick socks etc. What makes it worse I suppose is that I am one of those people (luckily) who doesn't get cold very easily so I have been used to looks from people who must think I'm mad walking about in short sleeves when everyone else is bundled up in thick clothes!!!


----------

